# ENO Magic Flute



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Has anyone seen ENO Magic Flute at the Coliseum - in English.

£100 a tikcket.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

It's a new production which hasn't yet premiered so no, on one has.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

From what has been staged there recently one should approach with great caution before shelling out £100. The first question that might be asked it whether it will be by Mozart or by some idiot producer.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm predicting some disappointed children in the audience.

Papageno looks like he has just crawled out of a dumpster.









I'm guessing that this is the famous scene where the Three Ladies assault Tamino and knick his trainers.









Pamina is threatened by Gollum's lesser known family.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

How _does_ one escape the wrath of the Queen of the Night? Simple. Take the stairs.









The audience return their programmes before leaving early.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Well,having seen the above I most certainly would not dream of going and not when it's in English anyway.
last time I saw it was at Glyndebourne.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

This is really the opera most favoured by young families so you can't help but wonder how they're going to respond to this. It has always had themes of murder/suicide but this seems dark and depressing for very young audiences. It may catch a few parents by surprise.

The ENO website seems quite proud about having a foley artist visible on stage making the sound effects.

Whilst we shouldn't judge a book its cover, you can't help but feel that this opera will stink up the theatre.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

maybe the price will make culturally eager families think twice before hauling little Emma along. Then again, if little Emma was raised on Bunny Suicides and Happy Tree Friends she might just love it...


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

deggial said:


> maybe the price will make culturally eager families think twice before hauling little Emma along. Then again, if little Emma was raised on Bunny Suicides and Happy Tree Friends she might just love it...


I've seen it a few times around Europe and I think the child tickets were quite reasonable on certain performances. I just thought it was a standard practice.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

*Time Out helps out - 40% off*. I saw Die Fledermaus at ENO earlier this month via Time Out (or something similar) for £25 or so. They seem to always have deals, last year you could get 20% off to Giulio Cesare via The Sun or one of them rags.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd risk that production of the Magic Flute for £25. You'll either witness something genius or something hilarious. I doubt that there'll be any middle-ground.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I certainly wouldn't pay to see this. Looks if the costumes have been bought at Oxfam or the second hand Army stores.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I took my wife to see Charles Aznavoor at the albert hall - so the deal was she would have to suffer a Mozart opera in exchange - but looks like this is not the one.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

The thing is...these images are from the ENO website. So, these are the highlights :lol:

If you watch the video, you'll see that someone raided the bottle-bank to make Papageno's magic bells.
It looks like that one of the bottles is out of tune so Papageno tops it up by relieving himself in the bottle. Pitch-perfect!

Classy.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well I was at opening night yesterday on a press pass and I have to say this was a good production, unique and entertaining. All the things you've complained of worked and had humour in them. I'd recommend giving it a go...


----------



## Freddie von Rost (Dec 3, 2013)

That looks rather grim. I watched the penultimate ROH performance this year and the set/costumes were superb. Simon Keenlyside was in good form too.


----------

